# Deathnote Live-action English Dub



## Mashiro (Apr 2, 2008)

> Viz Media gave Fango an exclusive trailer created to promote the Japanese supernatural thriller DEATH NOTE in the U.S. You can check it out here; be aware that while the trailer is dubbed in English, the movie itself will be in its original language and subtitled when Viz releases it Stateside later this spring. Directed by Shusuke Kaneko, DEATH NOTE is based on the popular manga about a young man who finds a mysterious notebook that gives him literal powers of life and death. A smash hit in Japan, it was followed quickly by Kaneko?s sequel DEATH NOTE: THE LAST NAME, to which Viz also has U.S. rights. Check out Fango #273, on sale in March, for an exclusive set visit to both features. ?Michael Gingold



found here:
Here's the DA upload

I don't think anyone has shared this yet.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 2, 2008)

Live actions dub are always akward.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 2, 2008)

The dub sounds intresting


----------



## Kairi.nin (Apr 4, 2008)

Eh.



> ..be aware that while the trailer is dubbed in English, the movie itself will be in its original language and subtitled when Viz releases it Stateside later this spring.



So the movie will not be dubbed. Only the trailer was.

I may still buy it..


----------



## Beelgarion (Apr 4, 2008)

The japanese original are always the best. Thought, I'm curios what the English dubs are.


----------



## Junas (Apr 5, 2008)

Interesting. I might check this out once it comes out... Loves deathnote!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2008)

Movie sucked. Acting was a joke, story was fucked up, especially in part two. Yeah skip this one people.


----------



## Memos (Apr 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Movie sucked. Acting was a joke, story was fucked up, especially in part two. Yeah skip this one people.



yeah it definitely sucked compared to the Anime, obvioulsy due to time restraints they had to change some things but why change some people's hair colour.....how hard is it to dye someone's hair.


----------



## Ziko (Apr 6, 2008)

Come on guys, they werent that bad. I mean, its a Live action movie from Japan! What did you expect? Personally I liked these movies, and if you're a Death Note fan, I'd check them out


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2008)

The voices are quite good. But I'd far prefer if they make an Americanized remake instead of a dub. Dubbed asian films just suck. Just look at the Godzilla stuff. Either release them with subs or do them over. That's my take.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 9, 2008)

Dubs do suck, they just completly ruin something that was originally good.


----------



## Kirsten (Apr 9, 2008)

> while the trailer is dubbed in English, *the movie itself will be in its original language and subtitled* when Viz releases it Stateside later this spring.



It's NOT going to be dubbed in English, people. Just the trailer.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, the movie looked okay. however, L and light just looked really lame. Almost like cross dressing woman. And I heard the movies sucked big time. The second half of Deathnote ruined the whole thing for me. It never was the same.


----------



## Amane Misa (Apr 24, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Well, the movie looked okay. *however, L and light just looked really lame. Almost like cross dressing woman*. And I heard the movies sucked big time. The second half of Deathnote ruined the whole thing for me. It never was the same.



ARGH MY EYES!!!!! Ken'ichi Matsuyama (L) is so beautiful, I love him! The movies....well, if you're expecting anything like the anime then prepare to be disappointed. It's more like they've created a story based on the concept. Nowhere near as good as the anime/manga in my opinion, but I did kinda enjoy them in a fashion and Death Note fans with an open mind should check em out. 

Also, the title of this thread needs to be changed cuz it's not dubbed!

I was reading the paper today and came across a review of the movie, I almost died! Wonder how long it'll take for L: Change the World to get over here!


----------

